# 1946 Hawthorne



## Monark52 (Jul 5, 2007)

Does anyone have any pics or info of a mens 1946 Hawthorne? I might be getting one but it doesn`t have a rack or chainguard so i need to know what they look like.

Thanks all !


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 5, 2007)

i have a 41. it should look somewhat the same. but the best place to go is nostalgic.net


----------

